
Why You Can't Work at Work (BigThink interview with @jasonfried)  - sinzone
http://garrysub.posterous.com/why-you-cant-work-at-work-bigthink-interview
======
mattyb
Dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1227781>

